# Kozos new shay



## wirralcnc (May 4, 2015)

After following cruebys amazing build of kozo's new shay, I have decided to make a start on my own. I received the book for xmas.
This will be a very slow build as full time job and family commitments get in the way. 
Here are the first few parts.

Truss rod parts require silver solder 

View attachment 1430741862266.jpg


View attachment 1430741879418.jpg


----------



## wirralcnc (May 4, 2015)

Drawheads and drawhead bases 

View attachment 1430742004258.jpg


----------



## SilverSanJuan (May 4, 2015)

Off to a good start.  Nice looking parts.

Todd


----------



## crueby (May 4, 2015)

Looking great - will be following along!


----------



## Swifty (May 4, 2015)

Wirralcnc, those parts are looking great, I also have the book and will build one in the future. I assume, from your user name, that you have a CNC mill, is that correct, it would certainly make things easier.

Paul.


----------



## wirralcnc (May 5, 2015)

Swifty. I do have access to cnc mill so should help with the build. I don't see me having a problem with the machining of parts. The sheet metal work maybe a different story.


----------



## wirralcnc (May 5, 2015)

Made a start on the bolsters today. 

View attachment 1430851637598.jpg


----------



## wirralcnc (May 9, 2015)

Bolsters finished. Machined these on the cnc. Then drilled the holes in the ends on a manual mill. 

View attachment 1431170125992.jpg


----------



## wirralcnc (May 9, 2015)

End brackets part machined. Require a 6mm wide slot and couple more holes drilling and tapping 2.5mm. 

View attachment 1431170218160.jpg


----------



## SilverSanJuan (May 10, 2015)

Looks like good progress.   How long does it take to mill those with cnc?

Todd


----------



## wirralcnc (May 11, 2015)

Todd.
The bolsters took 10 minutes for 1st op then cut in half and bring thickness in. Another 10 minutes.
The end brackets were made together on one piece of stock. Probs 20 minutes machining then bring thickness in another 10 minutes. Plus set up time.
The problem I have is no tool changer. So once it requires a different tool it stops till I swop tools and press go. It might be idle for an hour till I get back to it.
Robbie


----------



## SilverSanJuan (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Robbie.  I'm a totally manual operator right now.  And, it seems like I lose track of time when I'm in the shop.  I'll make a part and think it's only been maybe half and hour.  Then I look at the clock...  What?! Where'd two hours go?! 

Todd


----------



## edhume3 (May 12, 2015)

Robbie,

Here are my suggestions to simplify the plumbing challenges near the end of the shay project.  I think we want to hear from Crueby what his opinion of these changes are.  

Move the lubricator and mount it on the frame.  Do this by adding 8 - 10mm length to the front of the crankshaft so you can slip on an eccentric held by a setscrew.  Make the lubricator with an 80 tooth ratchet wheel to compensate for being driven 2x faster.

Here is a photo of the idea:







Second, use a wire-wound rubber hose to couple the output of the axle pump to a plumbing joint on the cab floor as in this photo:






Regards,
Ed


----------



## crueby (May 12, 2015)

edhume3 said:


> Robbie,
> 
> Here are my suggestions to simplify the plumbing challenges near the end of the shay project.  I think we want to hear from Crueby what his opinion of these changes are.
> 
> ...



Ed, I like those changes. The maze of pipes and connections off the trucks and under the frame as done in the book are a real pain at this scale. I wound up having to take things apart many times to add the next piece.

Never seen the wire wrapped tube before. Where did you get it, and how high a temp and pressure can it take? If enough for the feed pump output, it would be great for all the connections under the tender, would connect in to the copper feed lines under the cab, meaning shorter lengths of pipe with many bends to feed into place around other parts.

Wirralcnc, sorry if we are jumping way ahead on some of this, but some of these changes would modify your next parts. Great progress! Your having the cnc is speeding thing's up a lot I think over purely manual tools.

Chris


----------



## edhume3 (May 12, 2015)

Robbie, Crueby,

Yes, I mention these changes now so you can ponder and evaluate them ahead of time. 

You can buy coils of stainless steel spring wire, 0.015" thick from McMaster-Carr, P/N 9665K84.  The coils slip perfectly over 7/32" OD silicone tubing with no tendency to unwind.  The silicone tubing (P/N 51135K13) is good for up to 392F and I have also used it to cover and insulate steam piping.  When used with proper clamps, the wire-wrapped hose is good for your boiler pressure of 100psi.

Regards,
Ed


----------



## edhume3 (May 13, 2015)

Here is a drawing showing how I make the clamps.  There is a link below to flickr.




Hose Clamp by Ed Hume, on Flickr

Regards,
Ed


----------



## wirralcnc (May 13, 2015)

Chris, ed
Thanks for the input. It will all help as I progess the build. Picked up the steel for the side frames and some brass plate of various thickness. So many pieces to make. Hope to have a rolling frame for end of summer. 
Robbie


----------



## wirralcnc (May 18, 2015)

Made a start on the boiler supports.
Started with a piece of steel I found in the workshop.  Set this up and flashed the top.
The majority of parts are from 3 mm brass plate. Had a 200mm x 200mm piece which I stuck down with strong double sided tape.
Programmed cnc to mill parts out to a depth of 2.85mm, leaving them attached by a thin shim of brass. A scalpel cuts them out. Leaving just a de-burr to finish the job. 

View attachment 1431931076749.jpg


View attachment 1431931087010.jpg


View attachment 1431931100698.jpg


View attachment 1431931115772.jpg


----------



## Swifty (May 18, 2015)

Used a lot of double side tape years ago to hold thin parts for CNC milling, I milled them all the way through, the biggest problem was getting them unstuck, eventually sprayed everything with WD40 and it dissolved the glue on the tape.

Paul.


----------



## SilverSanJuan (May 18, 2015)

Interesting setup there.  Just about everything else I've read has you soldering the sheet on to a block.

Todd


----------



## wirralcnc (May 25, 2015)

Finished the boiler supports out of the 3mm brass plate. 

View attachment 1432579365947.jpg


----------



## wirralcnc (May 25, 2015)

Also completed the end sills. All the holes were spot drilled on the cnc then drilled the various sizes to depth with a high speed sensitive pillar drill. Just need to tap all the holes. 

View attachment 1432579544892.jpg


----------



## wirralcnc (May 25, 2015)

Completed all the parts for the steps just require building into the steps. These were done out of 2mm brass plate. Stuck down with double sided tape. 

View attachment 1432580133706.jpg


----------



## wirralcnc (May 25, 2015)

Were can I get small metric hex head bolts from. Require m1.6 m2 m2.5. Not had much luck finding the amount I need at a sensible price.


----------



## crueby (May 25, 2015)

wirralcnc said:


> Were can I get small metric hex head bolts from. Require m1.6 m2 m2.5. Not had much luck finding the amount I need at a sensible price.



couple places I know of:
- grainger.com
- westfieldfasteners.co.uk
- mscdirect.com

For my shay I used the nearest inch sizes (mainly since I already had a bunch plus all the taps for them).


----------



## cruiser1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello- can anyone direct me to where i can purchase kozo's 3/4 shay blueprints in "inch" - not metric
thanks in advance - also are you guys uing L channel for track - type material ?- newbie going to attempt the shay
i purchased the book by Kozo but would rather inch plans if possible - cruiser


----------



## crueby (Jun 13, 2015)

cruiser1 said:


> Hello- can anyone direct me to where i can purchase kozo's 3/4 shay blueprints in "inch" - not metric
> thanks in advance - also are you guys uing L channel for track - type material ?- newbie going to attempt the shay
> i purchased the book by Kozo but would rather inch plans if possible - cruiser



I've never seen an inch version of the plans. While makng mine I converted fasteners and some stock to nearest inch sizes, kept a calculator next to the book.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 13, 2015)

> Hello- can anyone direct me to where i can purchase kozo's 3/4 shay blueprints in "inch" - not metric


Hmm the original shay may be in imperial units . The A3 switcher book is imperial 
Tin


----------



## crueby (Jun 14, 2015)

Tin Falcon said:


> Hmm the original shay may be in imperial units . The A3 switcher book is imperial
> Tin



Just checked my copies of the books, the A3 is indeed imperial, but both the original and the new Shay books are metric units.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 14, 2015)

Glad you verified that. 
It was only a guess that the older shay book was imperial since I know the A3 book  is. 
Tin


----------



## brian13b (Mar 11, 2016)

wirralcnc,
Dont know if I missed it, But what equipment are you using, Lathe, mill, etc... thanks Brian


----------

